# Taking along your child's friend...



## geneticblend (Jan 24, 2008)

We are going to Canada for a week this summer. We are US Citizens. We are thinking about allowing my son to bring a friend with him. But I am worried about what problems this may cause when crossing the border. How does one handle this? Is there any special paperwork required? Does anyone have any experience with this?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 24, 2008)

You need a letter signed by both his/her parents giving permission for you to take the child to Canada.  You also need a medical treatment permission slip signed by them.  I'd get both notarized, although I don't know if you need that.

Fern


----------



## janapur (Jan 24, 2008)

When we've brought a friend to Mexico, we have always provided a notarized authorization signed by both parents along with the birth certificate stating the child's parents' names and of course the child's passport. Perhaps this is overkill, but better to be safe.

Jana


----------



## bookworm (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree with the above, though we have never had letters notarized and never been asked about it notarization at our crossings. My husband is a US citizen and I am Canadian. We run back and forth a lot and sometimes bring nieces/nephews with us. The other thing I would add to the letter above is cell phone numbers that the parents can be reached at. In my experience, if the child is old enough, the border people may speak to the child directly about his/her presence with you. One thing I would add about crossing, we generally use the smaller crossing stations whenever possible. While they certainly do their job, they are a little more relaxed about it. If you have any questions, call up Canada or US customs. We've done this before and gotten a clear answer about what was expected.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 25, 2008)

Does anyone have copies of these forms?  Since we take our grandchildren along, but haven't out of the USA, yet., I would like to start having the parents fill out the proper paperwork, just in case.


----------



## BevL (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's a link to one by the Canadian government.

I notarize dozens of these during spring, summer and CHristmas break.  The one in the link is a general guide, but most that I see aren't quite that formal (read long).

Basically, what they're looking for is:

1.  Name of the Parent or Parents giving permission.
2.  Full name and birthdate of the child.
3.  Approximate dates of travel.  I always suggest putting something in like "Travel is expected to take place between approximately (A) and (B)."  That gives a little wiggle room for unexpected delays.
4.  Where they are travelling to - specifically what country, but narrowing that down is helpful.
4.  Full name of the persons the children will be travelling with.
5.  The fact that you are giving the children permission to travel as aforesaid.

I've never seen included details of where the children will be staying, etc.  That wouldn't be too practical if you were moving frequently.

Oh, and I almost forgot the link:

http://www.voyage.gc.ca/main/before/consent_letter-en.asp

Hope this helps

Bev


----------



## geneticblend (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the great information!


----------



## talkamotta (Jan 25, 2008)

geneticblend said:


> Thanks for all the great information!



Thats a nice thing to do. 

 We have taken a couple of other kids along on vacations over the years. It makes it easier for us and the kids love having thier friends along.  The friends we have taken along have been very appreciative and remembered it many years after.  

Canada will be a great vacation for a friend to go along.


----------



## janapur (Jan 25, 2008)

talkamotta said:


> Thats a nice thing to do.
> 
> We have taken a couple of other kids along on vacations over the years. It makes it easier for us and the kids love having thier friends along.  The friends we have taken along have been very appreciative and *remembered it many years after.  *
> Canada will be a great vacation for a friend to go along.



I couldn't agree more. My folks were business travelers, so we spent very little time with them on vacation. I still remember those summer trips to WI Dells with my next door neighbor. Just a rinky dink motel, but so much fun. This reminds me that I need to send a thank you to her folks.

We are so happy to pay it forward now, and the kids think we're the coolest.

Jana


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the form.


----------

